# Cinema Kit using two ip addresses



## rlm (Aug 18, 2010)

I have 3 HR20/700 with 3 wireless Cinema Kits attached. I am showing two ip address for each unit. An ip address for a LAN connection, and an ip address for the wireless connection.

I don't undertand why each unit is using the two ip address on the router????

I can see the ip address for the wireless connection via the device info on the router, but can not verify the LAN ip address.

How is this getting assigned???

Can anyone explain how this happens, why???????

Thanks


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

rlm said:


> I have 3 HR20/700 *with 3 wireless Cinema Kits attached*. I am showing two ip address for each unit. An ip address for a LAN connection, and an ip address for the wireless connection.
> 
> I don't understand why each unit is using the two ip address on the router????
> 
> ...


How is your Whole Home setup - DirecTV Coax or your LAN Ethernet?

Because your 3 CCK are probably plain DECAs. There should be a 4th DECA connected to your router.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

rlm said:


> I have 3 HR20/700 with 3 wireless Cinema Kits attached. I am showing two ip address for each unit. An ip address for a LAN connection, and an ip address for the wireless connection.
> 
> I don't undertand why each unit is using the two ip address on the router????
> 
> ...


I hooked up my WCCK - haven't used it in several years - it's an early model, but I have a static address assigned to it and it doesn't show a different address for the wireless MAC.

How do you have it connected? If it's a wireless 'bridge' from your router with Ethernet to your HRs, it should only show one IP.

Check the MACs against your router list.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Each LAN "port" has a MAC address so each can be assigned an IP address. With a CCK-W, that means two addresses if you have DHCP configured.


----------



## rlm (Aug 18, 2010)

I have 3 Wireless Cinema Kits connected Ethernet to HR20's that connect DHCP wireless to the router.

I would expect an ip address for the wireless connection, but not a LAN ip address. The units are not connected LAN to the router.

That is what I question. I have never seem a wireless connection via an adapter also generate an ip LAN ip address.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Whether by DECA adapter, wired, Wi-fi or HomePlug/powerline, all are LAN connections so you shouldn't use the term LAN to indicate the CAT5 connection.

If there's no CAT5, no IP address is needed but the CCK-W doesn't need to be all that thoughtful.

Unless you expect to have upwards of 100 devices (a common DHCP table size limit), it shouldn't matter unless you're trying to figure out what MAC addresses to allow on your LAN.


----------



## rlm (Aug 18, 2010)

Yes you are right there are plenty of addresses to go around. I was trying to understand what MAC and addresses were linked to a HR20 with the CCK. It confused me when I saw two addresses for a single CCK connection.

What really seemed to confuse me is when I disconnected power to the CCK the wireless address was gone, but there still seemed to be a CAT5 connection showing on the router for the HR20.

This really confused me.

Thanks


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

It sounds like you are using the WCCKs as wireless bridges to connect the HR20s to your wireless router. Since the WCCK has to authenticate with the router (using WEP, WPA or WPA2 hopefully), it will get an IP address for its wireless port and the embedded configuration web server. Since it is also the connection to the HR20, which has its own IP address, it appears to have 2 IP addresses (its own and the connected HR20's). Those show up as 1 wireless IP and one wired IP. If the CCK is used in wired mode (to bridge Ethernet and coax without any wireless) then it functions as a MAC layer bridge and has only one IP (the address of its embedded web server).


----------



## rlm (Aug 18, 2010)

So how can this happen. The same ip address for differenct MAC addresses from the Linksys EA6500 router.


----------



## rlm (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for your response. How does one verify the IP address of the HR20's embedded web server?

The network info on the HR20 only gives the wireless IP address.

One of the HR20's is generating an IP conflict with another device at .120. I have no way to confirm which of the HR20's has that embedded address.

What is interesting when I disconnect the power to WCCK the address on the the LInksys EA6500 still show has online devices.

Thanks


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

The web server or GUI that Diane mentioned is on the WCCK. You can find the HR20's IP address in Network Settings and the Linksys should show the MAC of the WCCK and it's IP address.

I like to set static addresses on things that stay on my network. It helps trouble shoot things just like this.

It's likely the Linksys firmware isn't updating the table until the DHCP reservation times out. (usually days)


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dennisj00 said:


> I like to set static addresses on things that stay on my network. It helps trouble shoot things just like this.


Are you given an opportunity to monkey with the IP address of the CCK-W or is it DHCP only on both "ports" (because it can be used in either direction)?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

harsh said:


> Are you given an opportunity to monkey with the IP address of the CCK-W or is it DHCP only on both "ports" (because it can be used in either direction)?


Yes, you can set a static address on the WCCK. Only 1. At least for the firmware that's on mine. I've used it as a wireless bridge and a deca to a HR20 at the same time and only 1 IP for the WCCK.

Perhaps the OP is confusing the IP for the HR and one for the WCCK as his total of 2.

I do remember when I used it that all my HRs showed their MAC address but the IP of the CCK in the arp table.


----------



## rlm (Aug 18, 2010)

How do you set a static IP address and turn off DHCP on the WCCK?

If I could do this I could establish an IP address outside of the DHCP connections.

When I try to access the IP address from my browser for the WCCK it will not connect let me in.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

rlm said:


> How do you set a static IP address and turn off DHCP on the WCCK?
> 
> If I could do this I could establish an IP address outside of the DHCP connections.
> 
> When I try to access the IP address from my browser for the WCCK it will not connect let me in.


Be sure you're trying the IP of the WCCK and not the HR. . . There's also a 169.x.x.x address you can access but I'll have to hook mine up tomorrow to check it out.


----------



## rlm (Aug 18, 2010)

The only IP address I can see on the HR20 is the IP listed in the advanced network tab. I am assuming that is the IP address of the WCCK.

Nowhere on the WCCK or the HR20 can I see the second IP address. So I have 3 IP address and I have no idea which units they are attached to.

I also have a Linksys WGA600N that Direct TV sent me prior to their WCCK adapter.

*Interesting for that device their is only 1 IP address*.

So why does that device generate a single IP address compared to the WCCK that generates 2 addresses.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

rlm said:


> The only IP address I can see on the HR20 is the IP listed in the advanced network tab. I am assuming that is the IP address of the WCCK.
> 
> Nowhere on the WCCK or the HR20 can I see the second IP address. So I have 3 IP address and I have no idea which units they are attached to.
> 
> ...


The IP on the HR20 / Advanced Network is the IP of the HR. There is no place on the HR to see the WCCK address.

Your router should list the WCCK IP with it's MAC address (1 IP for the WCCK). Or if you check the doc, there's a 169.x.x.x address that will also log into it.

Try that address in your browser and you should be able to login (admin / admin unless you've changed it) and change the WCCK to a static address.

What MAC address is on the third that you speak of?


----------



## rlm (Aug 18, 2010)

So I shut off the wireless and had everything powered off on the router. Then I reconnected each CCKW to the wireless network.


So there were no devices on the Router.

Then I connected one CCKW and established an internet connection Via the HR20 and Cinema Kit.

The device generated 3 IP addresses.

One for the HR20 at .119
One for the CCKW and one for a MAC address that is not findable.

Why is this unit generating 3 IP addresses


----------



## rlm (Aug 18, 2010)

Here is a copy of the router report that shows the CCCK generating two ip addresses and for two MAC addresses.

One of the MAC address is listed on the Bottom of the CCCK. I have no idea why there is a 3rd.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

rlm said:


> Here is a copy of the router report that shows the CCCK generating two ip addresses and for two MAC addresses.
> 
> One of the MAC address is listed on the Bottom of the CCCK. I have no idea why there is a 3rd.


Both of those addresses are for the interfaces in the WCCK - Manufactured by Winstron. Apparently the current firmware / design receives a DHCP address for the LAN interface and the wireless.

You should be able to log into http://192.168.1.102 or .110 and see the GUI.


----------



## rlm (Aug 18, 2010)

Yes logged into the unit and both IP's .102, and .110 point to the same MAC address.

To me this seems odd since the other units do not do this.

Comments?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Other then this anomaly, is there a problem?


----------



## rlm (Aug 18, 2010)

No problem, seems to work, just thought this was strange.

Thanks


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks for the update!

</Peds>

:rotfl:

PS- Just a gentle but well intentioned jab towards a pal....


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the update!
> 
> </Peds>
> 
> ...


 !rolling


----------

